# Old Dutchwest, is it worth it?



## yankeesouth (Aug 21, 2012)

Not sure what I have or what it's worth.  I just bought a stove that looks like this one.  Is it a vermont castings stove?  It says Dutchwest/  how good is it? Is it a good stove?


http://lasalle.craigslist.org/app/3180495658.html


----------



## begreen (Aug 22, 2012)

The Dutchwest catalytic stoves are decent heaters. Is there a plate on the back the says what model it is?


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Aug 22, 2012)

begreen said:


> The Dutchwest catalytic stoves are decent heaters. Is there a plate on the back the says what model it is?


Well the CL ad says its a Federal - wouldn't that be the model ?


----------



## begreen (Aug 22, 2012)

Dutchwest Federal was prior to VC ownership. Are there any labels at all on the stove or an indication of where it was made?


----------



## certified106 (Aug 22, 2012)

There are quite a few variations of the Dutchwest out there and yours looks like it is one of the earliest models of the Dutchwest. Some of the earlier models left a lot to be desired in the way of the cat housing and the cat performance. Can you access the cat by removing the square plate on the to pof the stove that sits over top of the cat? If so it is probably one of the earliest models. 

At a minimum I would suggest...
1)Going over all the seams on the stove to check for leaks as most of the stoves that age are due    for a rebuild/reseal. 
2) Checking all the door gaskets paying very careful attention to the ash pan door gasket and the two front door gaskets. If those gaskets aren't right you will have a lot of problems with the performance
3) Carefully check the inside firebox for any warping around the cat housing and check the stove back for any warping inside the firebox.


If every thing checks out verify the Catalyst is working and if not you can order one from Condar. I think I have the manual for your stove. If you can let me know what the actual model number is or check to see if the square piece on top of the stove, over the cat is removable I can try to PM it to you.


----------



## geoxman (Aug 22, 2012)

It looks to be missing a few parts but it should clean up pretty well. It is the smaller 224 and I can tell if it has a catalyst air feed or not. This will identify the year it was built
http://www.discountstove.com/cdwidguide.html

I would take the stove apart and re cement because moving these older stoves will cause the cement to pop. It is an easy job and should only take a few hours. You need to make sure the back and right inner heat shields are in place as well as the perforated cast catalyst damper are intact. It will probably need a new cat and I would get one from woodstock, but you can get a cheap one from here.
http://catcombustor.mybisi.com/product/model-consolidated-dutchwest

I would also re gasket and you can find the sizes of the gasket here
http://www.wood-stove.org/assets/Dutchwest-Federal-Airtight-Manual.pdf

I would also recommend you block off the bottom air ports and install a fan which can be found here.
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=16-1404-A&catname=

If you put another $150 and some time into it you will have a nice little heater. good luck


----------



## etiger2007 (Aug 22, 2012)

How do you guys post the craigslist add to this site like yankee south did?  I saw the same exact stove on craigslist today for $200 bucks in much better condition in Michigan and wanted to show it in this thread for referance if anything else.  I cut and paste it but the link is not live.


----------



## yankeesouth (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope this pic is big enough. Here is the exact stove. Also, what do I need to do to give this puppy a tune up?


----------



## certified106 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a PDf manual for that stove however I can't for the life of me figure out how to attach it to a PM. If you have an email address PM it to me and I can send you the PDF. Or maybe one of the mods can tell me if it is possible to attach a PDF to a PM.


----------



## yankeesouth (Aug 22, 2012)

certified106 said:


> I have a PDf manual for that stove however I can't for the life of me figure out how to attach it to a PM. If you have an email address PM it to me and I can send you the PDF. Or maybe one of the mods can tell me if it is possible to attach a PDF to a PM.


 
Thanks Cert....the previous owner actually had the manual.  It says Consolidated Dutchwest on the front.


----------



## Jags (Aug 22, 2012)

certified106 said:


> I have a PDf manual for that stove however I can't for the life of me figure out how to attach it to a PM. If you have an email address PM it to me and I can send you the PDF. Or maybe one of the mods can tell me if it is possible to attach a PDF to a PM.


 
I can confirm that you can attach a PDF to a conversation.  Just did it to webbie.


----------



## certified106 (Aug 22, 2012)

Jags said:


> I can confirm that you can attach a PDF to a conversation. Just did it to webbie.


Yeah I finally figured it out shortly before you replied.........The attach a file button is right at the bottom of the message and I was only looking at the top toolbar


----------



## begreen (Aug 22, 2012)

Although rusty, it looks savable, especially if the rust is just surface. How does it look inside? How is the catalyst? 

If you need parts, they are still available. Here is a good dealer: 

http://www.blackswanhome.com/consolidated-dutchwest-facts.html


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's the cover shot and two pages from 1988-1989 Stove and Fireplace Catalogue.
If there was any interest I'd attempt to scan more pages - I don't know if this info can be found elsewhere in digitial form.


----------



## yankeesouth (Aug 22, 2012)

begreen said:


> Although rusty, it looks savable, especially if the rust is just surface. How does it look inside? How is the catalyst?
> 
> If you need parts, they are still available. Here is a good dealer:
> 
> http://www.blackswanhome.com/consolidated-dutchwest-facts.html


 
Inside looks good, no cracks and nothing broken...just surface rust and sawdust...cat is in good condition just a little ash in it.


----------

